# Planning for the Future



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

As perceiving sensors, we all use Se as our dominant or auxiliary function. Se is basically the essence if living in the moment, and basing our reactions off of what's currently happening around us.

While I think Se is great and love having it as one of my main functions, I can't but help sometimes think about the downfalls it often inherently carries. Most obviously, because we are almost always in the present moment, it becomes difficult for us to think about the future and make plans for how to carry ourselves when it arrives.

It's something I'm currently struggling through, because as much as I hate plans I know that things don't always "just work out" like I hope they will. It's not that I don't have goals either, it's just that planning the technicalities of reaching them is frankly a nightmare. 

How do you guys deal with this? Do you have plans for the future? If you do, do they usually go to plan?


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

RyRyMini said:


> It's not that I don't have goals either, it's just that planning the technicalities of reaching them is frankly a nightmare.


I have the same difficulties when it comes to planning. I think a lot of my problem is that I am flexible, so if something else comes up, I just adapt to the new situation. The problem is, I didn't accomplish what I intended.

I don't have any suggestions for you, RyRy, because I'm still struggling with this as well. I have trouble just thinking about my plans for next week, let alone ten years down the road.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

It depends on what it is and how far away it is. I still have about two years left in school so that's what I'm planning to do until I graduate. I have no idea what to do after school but that's so far away, I don't even bother thinking about it.


However I'm currently thinking about my birthday and how I'd like it to be. This will require some planning 'cause I want a big party with lots of people and so on.

My best advice is to take one thing at a time so that you don't get too stressed out. The thought of making a check-list makes me puke so I'd say figure out what's gonna require the most effort and start with that. Like this party for an example. I need a place to host it. That's my biggest problem, so I'll start with it first. When I've found a place, I'll figure out what else needs to be done and start with that.

I'd also advice you to start planning things early. My birthday is in March and I'm thinking about it now 'cause I know that I procrastinate too much and this gives me time to do so. Also, I'll probably end up with sorting everything out last minute if I don't.


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm skeptical that this so-called future will even turn up. People keep saying it's going to happen at some point, but so far all I've seen is the present. I'll deal with the future when it happens.

Anyway, I have general guidelines for the next few years, and more specific plans for everything within a few months of the present. It isn't really a good idea to plan for opportunities, like "within two-three weeks I will be presented with a life-changing opportunity and will seize it"... but of course, those opportunities and crises are what life's about. I reckon.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Took me a while to find compensatory mechanisms, and to be honest it's still a problem area. Long-term planning is most definitely not a strength of mine. I have a tendency to put things off that aren't an Emergency. It's not something we have to worry about NOW, so... *heh*

I had to be in a pretty extreme situation to force myself back to school for a career change. Now, for instance, I'm kicking around the idea of more education to make some career moves, but... Really getting back into that mindset of 'Who knows what'll happen in a few years'.

Hrm, I'm coming to realize that I really don't have any solution for you -- I guess I still suck at this. *laugh*


----------



## epic (Jan 4, 2011)

I've read alot of articles that give suggestions on how to look at the future and set goals, but when I start to do them it seems really silly and like you RyRy I know that things always work out so there isn't much pressure to follow through.

Recently I've been making little to-do lists (grocery items, things that need fixing, etc) to practice some planning and future awareness. One good exercise I've discovered is to write down what you want to be (strong, healthy, lots of friends, good job, whatever else), write you're current situation (out of shape, couple friends, ok job, etc), and then pick some things you can change to go from before to after and do them when you can (work out twice a week, pick a friend to talk to/hang out with each week, etc).

For me writing it down gives me some reference in the future if I look at it again and also some minor accountability. I want to eat more fruits and veggies but if I eat nothing but that I'll go crazy. Trying to eat one a day isn't unreasonable and if that goes well then maybe I bump it up to two and then it becomes a natural part of the day and voila that's my goal.

Not sure if that's helpful at all. Mainly it helps me identify things that I might want more clearly and can start gravitating to, which at some point will open up options or possibilities of something I really want.

I have yet to plan anything life-changing, but that fits the one day at a time mindset (that and you can't really plan for anything really life changing anyway)


----------



## Kokoro (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not the best when it comes to planning things. If there's something I need to do, I'll end up putting it off till I'm in the mood to do it. Even big plans such as what I'm going to do after university aren't the best. So far I've I've come up with two ideas, but I keep putting off looking into them because I've still a few months left. 

I did write a list of things to do over summer last year which was actually kind of successful, although I did still end up leaving most of the things to do till the last few weeks. :blushed:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't like committing to things that are in two weeks because I think that's a lot of time to commit to one event. What if something comes up? I don't want to be stuck.

I've been making to-do lists and I keep a planner for school to make sure I stay on track. It has helped me a lot, I just need to figure out how to do a large scale to-do list instead of all the small tasks.


----------



## Eighty (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got a life plan! Move to vancouver as a professional designer. That's my dream.

I may not achieve it but that's okay cause I reckon aiming towards it will lead me down alsorts of paths of awesome.

University deadlines and managing my own routine without 'the boss will fire you if you don't', makes me useless.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't predict the future, so I can't really plan it out. 

However, I can try to make a plan about what I want to do in the future. Question is, am I really going to achieve all of that? Also, I can never motivate myself to do tasks on time... I ALWAYS wait till the last minute :tongue:.

Too much distractions! That includes this forum hehe.

Look at me! I'm supposed to work on my project right now, but I'm posting eehee!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

To you young people - don't believe the hype. It's not necessary to have some "life plan" it won't help you enjoy your life more, and there will always be things thrown at you that you didn't plan. As SPs, focus on your strength which is adaptability to that stuff that life throws at you. Relax and enjoy the ride! I'm 34 now and I have a great job and a great kid, and all kinds of opportunities for fun every day. Not planning may have resulted in some temporary headaches, but it's better than the constant headaches of worrying about the future I see some people go through.


----------

